# Bèsties amb plomes



## TraductoraPobleSec

En anglès tinc això:

_It is a very fat and juici bird (parla l'autora de l'estornell) with a slight bitter taste. It seemed to us the most delicious of* the feathered tribe*._

La meva proposta en català:

_Cuinat, resulta molt greixós i sucós, amb un lleuger gust amarg; a nosaltres ens va semblar el més deliciós d’entre totes *les bèsties amb plomes*._

Què us sembla *bèsties amb plomes*? Com trobeu que encaixa pel que fa a gènere "*el *més deliciós" amb "entre totes *les bèsties* amb potes"?
 
Moltes gràcies, com sempre, pel vostre ajut i paciència


----------



## Antpax

Hola Tradu,

A l´espera de que vinguin els nadius que et puguin ajudar, tinc un dubte. Per què fas servir "bèstia" i no "animal"?

Gràcies.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> tinc un dubte. Per què fas servir "bèstia" i no "animal"?


 
Bona pregunta, Anti.

Resulta que en anglès l'autora parla de _tribe_ (_tribu_) i, mira, no sé per què, no m'agradava com queda en català. Així que, per ser una mica original (seguint la línia de l'autora, que també hauria pogut dir _animals_), he optat per _bèsties_.

Pensa, així mateix, que aquí a Catalunya i en el nostre àmbit lingüístic tenim més costum que no pas en castellà de fer servir la paraula _bèstia_. Pensa en el _Llibre de les bèsties_, de Ramon Llull.

Petons enormes a Madrizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dixie!

Ja saps que jo de traduir en sé ben poc, però la teua proposta m'agrada, Montse.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> Ja saps que jo de traduir en sé ben poc, però la teua proposta m'agrada, Montse.


`

Però ets una experta en llengua, Dixie, i jo precisament volia saber què us semblava la frase en català, si trontollava o què!

Besets a l'Ebre  (que se'n mereix molts, de besets )


----------



## .Jordi.

Hola Traductora,

Hi ha un capítol de _Tom i Jerry _denominat _Fine feather friend_. El van traduir com _Un amic amb plomes_, així que la teva proposta em sembla perfecta .

Salutacions des de Varsòvia,

- J.


----------



## Guybrush_11

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Què us sembla *bèsties amb plomes*? Com trobeu que encaixa pel que fa a gènere "*el *més deliciós" amb "entre totes *les bèsties* amb potes"?



Hola Traductora!

Crec que la teva consulta inicial anava més encaminada cap a el gènere entre "el més deliciós" i "les besties". Jo crec que no hi ha problema de concordància amb el gènere, ja que "el més deliciós", almenys a mi, em recorda al plat o al menjar, si es que abans fas referència a alguna d'aquestes coses, o al pronom neutre. 
Seria igual que en la frase "el més bonic de la nit és la lluna"

De totes formes en aquest cas en concret em pareixen igual de correctes les dues formes.


----------



## betulina

Estic d'acord amb Guybrush. Crec que en aquest cas sona bé tant si ho poses en masculí com en femení.


----------



## Muntsa

Hola...

A mi no m'acaba de sonar bé, jo sí que faria la concordància. Trobo que l'adjectiu complementa a les 'bèsties' i no al 'plat'. Senzillament perquè a la frase hi apareixen 'bèsties amb plomes' i no plats. Seria el més deliciós si fos 'd'entre els plats/ocells' però per mi és la més deliciosa 'd'entre les bèsties amb plomes'. Hi ha anàfora?

Quan dius 'cuinat, greixós i sucós' a què et refereixes: a ocell per exemple? Quina és la referència?

_Cuinat, resulta molt greixós i sucós, amb un lleuger gust amarg; a nosaltres ens va semblar *la més deliciosa* d’entre totes *les bèsties amb plomes*._

No sé si ajudo o encara enredo més la troca... sorry me!


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Jo crec que està parlant del estornell, encara que no ho digui explícitament, així que suposo que estaria bé "el més deliciós", però no sóc catalaparlant, així que pot ser que vagui errat.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Muntsa

Ok, per la primera part sí que em sona bé, però després del punt i coma necessito concordància... però vaja, potser no és necessària, perquè la resta de la gent ho heu trobat bé, no ho sé.


----------



## Antpax

Muntsa said:


> Ok, per la primera part sí que em sona bé, però després del punt i coma necessito concordància... però vaja, potser no és necessària, perquè la resta de la gent ho heu trobat bé, no ho sé.


 
Espera. En vaig pensar una mica i potser que tinguis raó. Crec que m´he embolicat, ara no sé com seria ni tan solament en castellà.

Salut.

Ant

Perdona Tradu si h´embolicat més les coses.


----------



## chics

Hola ! Jo hagués posat _*la* més deliciosa de les bèsties_, perque l'estorní és una de les bèsties de plomes. Usaria el masculí si la frase acabés en _deliciós_ o en frases de l'estil _és el més deliciós que he tastat mai_.
Tot el que 'ha dit fins ara em sembla bé, però.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gràcies, Chics (bentornada! ), Muntsa, Antpax i tota la colla!

Sabeu? M'han calgut un parell de dies per pensar-hi bé i, al final, entre les vostres propostes i la meva intuïció, opto per "la més deliciosa d'entre totes les bèsties amb plomes".

Gràcies, com sempre, per ajudar-me tant.

Ant: matrícula d'honor


----------

